# Cost of printing tagless Labels on Neck?



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

I got a quote from my screen printer to have the tagless label screen printed on the neck. They want to charge me $.30 per shirt. Does anyone know if that's within a reasonable price range for this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's a good price, regardless of of number.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I agree that's a good price. Are the original tags will be cut out or they will take out the stitch to pull out the original label and sew it back on? If it's the second one, then I would say that's cheap.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, really good price. Some people charge as much as an extra 1 color print location.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

ecreations said:


> I agree that's a good price. Are the original tags will be cut out or they will take out the stitch to pull out the original label and sew it back on? If it's the second one, then I would say that's cheap.


That is a good question and I have not thought about that and I don't know what they would do for $.30 to be honest with you. I would definitely ask them if the price includes removing the tag and how they would do it. Also I will ask for a quote from my shirt distributor to see if it's cheaper for them to remove the tag or if it's cheaper to have my screen printer remove the original tag and screen print it. I have a feeling getting those 2 things done from the screen printer is probably more cost effective than having the distributor remove it and the screen printer print it.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok, I spoke to my screen printer and this is the price I just agreed on. You guys let me know if this is decent pricing. I think it is but not sure. 

For $.60 a shirt, they will completely remove the tag and stitch the seams back AND screen print my own label on the neck area and for $.20 a shirt they will fold, bag and seal the shirt in a plastic bag. So altogether $.80 for screen printing tag, removing tag and fold and bag.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

Remove label, print label, fold, bag and seal, for $0.80? That's one great deal!! I'll take that all day long.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

ecreations said:


> Remove label, print label, fold, bag and seal, for $0.80? That's one great deal!! I'll take that all day long.


Yeah I didn't know for sure because I haven't really quoted other places but that sounds like a really nice price to me...for all that.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

tuan said:


> Ok, I spoke to my screen printer and this is the price I just agreed on. You guys let me know if this is decent pricing. I think it is but not sure.
> 
> For $.60 a shirt, they will completely remove the tag and stitch the seams back AND screen print my own label on the neck area and for $.20 a shirt they will fold, bag and seal the shirt in a plastic bag. So altogether $.80 for screen printing tag, removing tag and fold and bag.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Take it while you can. For a price like that I do not see where thay can be making any money. Also find a backup because at that price they won't be able to afford to stay in business or do not know what they are getting into.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats way too cheep!

Man they're killing them selves!

I would charge more than that. 

On another note, they shouldnt have to rip the seams. If I do it, I am careful to remove the tag without ruining the stiches, as it is far less work to take your time, and not have to re sew. 

Plus some blanks {1701 and even the 1301} have tear away tags now

Cheers!


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

ffokazak said:


> Thats way too cheep!
> 
> Man they're killing them selves!
> 
> ...


Well it is cheap but I'm not going to complain. I don't know if the tear away tags work for me though, don't you still see part of the tag after you tear it? It doesn't look professional to me, the idea of some left over tag still sticking out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tuan said:


> Yeah I didn't know for sure because I haven't really quoted other places but that sounds like a really nice price to me...for all that.


That should be your next step. Get quotes from 2-3 other printers to get an idea of costs/service/value. That way you can see for yourself how each printer compares


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That should be your next step. Get quotes from 2-3 other printers to get an idea of costs/service/value. That way you can see for yourself how each printer compares


That is always good practice, the idea of shopping around. However I already have a regular screen printer for my business so naturally I want to stay with them for finishing and labeling and luckily for me everyone seems to agree that their pricing for that is really good too!


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

.80 for all that is dirt cheap, time alone to flip the shirt inside out print and then reflip the shirt takes some time. 1000 shirts just took me almost 3 days to relabel and flip. i usually charge 1.00-1.50 to remove and relabel a shirt depending on type of shirt and label


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Our tees are all tear-away, does anyone have an idea what would be a reasonable price to print the neck labels on 50-100k pcs.

Thanks
Dany


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Relik Apparel said:


> Our tees are all tear-away, does anyone have an idea what would be a reasonable price to print the neck labels on 50-100k pcs.


A one color screen print for this quantity usually runs $1 each plus screen charges($12-$20).


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

That is for 50,000 - 100,000 pcs ?
.


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

We just did a run of 30k tearaway at .48. Normally would have been cheaper, but they needed them all in one week - not a lot of time for that many shirts. I would think you should be able to get close to .40 for a good quality job.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As I said in the other thread for that quantity pad printing will be the way to go....


----------



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can contact a company that does this? I am really intested thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Swisha how many you looking to get done?.....If the quantity is low, I am sure pad printing will not be as economical as transfer or sewing in new tags....In large quantities it gets very inexpensive....


----------



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

I want around 50-75 done but wondering if I could get them in different sizes and shirt colors


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Swisha said:


> I want around 50-75 done but wondering if I could get them in different sizes and shirt colors


Have them done at the same place where your shirts are being printed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Swisha said:


> I want around 50-75 done but wondering if I could get them in different sizes and shirt colors


With so few, be prepared to pay big bucks.....Most pad printers want about 150.00 to 200.00 minimum per design.....
Pad Printing, Custom & Contract, Fast Pad Printing Estimates


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

royster13 said:


> With so few, be prepared to pay big bucks.....Most pad printers want about 150.00 to 200.00 minimum per design.....
> Pad Printing, Custom & Contract, Fast Pad Printing Estimates


Royce do you have an idea what it would cost per piece on 50-100K pcs ?

Thanks


----------



## parisimages (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree. That is too cheap! Take it before he changes his mind. We charge .75 just for the printing and .25 to cut out the tag.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not imagine it will be much less......But why not do these overseas?.....It will be way less costly right at the factory that makes your shirts as there is not much extra handling...


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

You are right. The reason is we bring a standard tear-away that fits most our clients needs. We are talking to a large account that may start out with a large quantity and then re-order as necessary from our existing inventory. Then we will custom label for them. That is why I've been looking up information on different tagging systems and trying to compare prices per quantity 

.


----------

